# i got a new chi!!!!



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

heres a few pics of my new chi, i havent thought of a name yet....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Awww! Congrats That is so awesome how you got another chi! He is such a cutie!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

yes he is a cutie.. i got to go with tiff to pick him up! he is so loving and so tiny.. = )


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: OMG he is sooo cute!! :love5: Congratulations!!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Awww what a cutie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

just adorable! congratulations  

wow so many new puppies here


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG! I didn't know you were getting a new baby!!! That is SO exciting! He's adorable!!
What does Rocky think?


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

Absolutly adorable!!! first name that came to mind was Chewy... like chewbaca. Don't know why, just first one that came to mind.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

He is precious!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks everyone i'm so happy, hes such a playful little thing and soooo small. he only weighs 1.11lbs. rocky likes him but doesnt like sharing me yet, but he is being really good about it. what should i name him? hes black on sable long haired. has a great little spunky personality! i cant come up with any names i like....


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwww... Tiffany, he's so cute! Hope to meet him soon too.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awww hes so cute

some names

hawk(from a Sylvester Stallone movie'over the top)
Lincoln(from a Sylvester Stallone movie'over the top)
chi-zer (ch-i-zer)


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

he's so cute  Everyone's getting new puppies lately... pretty soon i'll be the only one on the boards left with one... lol. As for the name... maybe you could just call him Spunky (since you said that fits his personality)


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats he is a cutie i think spunky is a good name for him.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This is one beautiful Chi puppy!!!   Such a beautiful head and expression...... he's going to grow up into a really gorgeous boy! :thumbleft:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hes gorgeous! congratulations!! i can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

He is VERY cute!!! He looks like a nice color match to Rocky. Congrats! I have ALWAYS loved the name Levi .... dunno why.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww hes adorable 
Congratulations!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks everyone i am gonna run by the names with sean and see what he thinks. its so wierd how little he is compared to rocky, but rockys is being such a good big brother! the little one is eating like a piggy and playing so well. he acts like hes lived here forever! heres a few more pics hope you all enjoy!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbleft:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> Awwww... Tiffany, he's so cute! Hope to meet him soon too.



when he gets old enough we will be at the meetups! we had a lot of fun yesterday i got a really cute pic of your two! i'll post them later


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww he is adorable!! :love5: Congratulations Tiffany! He is precious.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks gypsy! i am so happy i never thought i would be getting another so soon, but when we saw that little face we couldnt resist! hes gorgeous and has the prettiest coat! anyone know a good really small toys?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The Petstages toys are great, and I also love the Dr. Noys' plushy toys with the squeakers. They are the smallest toys that I could find at Petsmart.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

He's gorgeous. "Brownie" came to my mind when I saw him.


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

AWW he is gorgeous! I dono why but i kinda think he looks like a Rudi!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww he is adorable...I am so jealous, I wish I had the time right now for another chi...also convincing hubby would be an issue...LOL

Where did you get him? In this area you don't see many LH for sale..

Absolutely precious...looks a little like my gizzie when he was a baby  
As for names get everyone you know involved...we got Gizmo's name during a family visit...all of us were sitting around calling out names and when we said Gizmo he looked up and walked towards my hubby who was the one who said his name, so we always joke around that we cracked the puppy language code and figured out his name...hehehe


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't know why, but she looks like a Sophie to me! Or Sophia! ) She's a doll!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

its a boy! lol

but i thought he looked so much like gizmo too! we got him from breeders in largo, they are great breeders. i didnt want to ship any so it took a while to find what i wanted but when i saw his face i knew i had to get him!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL!!! Oh man.. see everyone is doing this to me, so of course now I have to go embarrass myself and do it to you... I had a pink spotted collar on Yoshi and everyone is like "she's so cute" SO I had to buy a new one.. lol. Okay okay, well then.... I'm sorry!!! (Please forgive!!) 

Well, what about the name Topher? Like Topher Grace... ou could call him Topes, Topey, Toph, To-to.... lol.. okay a bit much? I feel bad now... *embarrassed*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Ooooh, I love the name Toby! He looks a lot like a Toby


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i liked toby too, but i know a lady named tobey so its kinda wierd.  but topher is really cute too. i also like sable. ahhh too many when i narrow them down i'll take a poll! :thumbleft:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes do a poll...I need to get hubby to look at your baby maybe he can come up with a name, he's the one who suggested Guiness for Courtney's boy...

I totally suck at names, here is an example...I had 3 goldfish, their names were Bartholomew, Romeo, and Donatello....LOL


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh wait what about Cody...or with a K ...Kodie...

He is an angel....did I already mention that


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

koby, toby, rudi, morgan (could be a boy name) i also like hobi, homer, jager. jack, walker, andi, alaska (al for short) jasper, jumba( haha) or jimbo, 
or i like rex- rex and rocky.. too tough names or roy


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Verry cute. You are lucky.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I like Cody too.. I was also thinking Casey or Dallas.

BTW, He is absolutely gorgeous. I'd love to have a red/sable like that.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i still like homer, jagar, and alaska


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

cute..I have a friend's new puppy that looks like yours and hers is named Gizmo..maybe that would give u an idea.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love the name Toby


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I like Toby too! He's a real doll!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh he's so beautiful. Angel weight the same thing as him haha funny =P.

Hm. I'm trying to think of a name you can give him. I don't know. It has to be an adorable/original name I say. But Toby is really cute. It would fit him well


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thankseveryone! i still havent given him a name  but i will soom


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:love7: What a darling little boy :love7: :angel13:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

he's so cute!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey.. what about Keifer??? I like that one


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

That puppy is so cute they are all so cute at that age


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

look at the cute face, how can you say no to that.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

He is cute, but love those ears


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

hopefully tiff doesnt get mad at me for spilling the beans but she decided on the name oscar. isnt that adorable!! SORRY TIFF!(she cant get online right now so i figured id let you all know)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww that's an adorable name and very fitting for him.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

peanutlover said:


> hopefully tiff doesnt get mad at me for spilling the beans but she decided on the name oscar. isnt that adorable!! SORRY TIFF!(she cant get online right now so i figured id let you all know)


Oscar is a great name for a doggie  My son's dog goes by Oscar.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww I love the name Oscar! Rocky + Oscar = :thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new cutie!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww she ruined the surprise  but yeah his name is Oscar! I have put up new pics of him! :thumbleft:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwwww what a beauty, I'd call him Toffee but I also liked the suggestion for Chewy (Chewbaka)...keep the pics coming xxxxx


EDIT: Woops, just saw that he is called Oscar


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness she is so cute!  Congrats! Let us know what name you pick!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

its a boy! and his names oscar! :thumbleft:


----------

